# Chance of being deployed?



## SirTwonish (12 Jun 2008)

I couldn't find any topics relating to this. I am currently on the trail end of a CT I got my offer letter and am slated to start my courses on July 28 (BMQ st Jean). My question is now that the mission in Afghanistan is been extended to 2011 what are the chances that I will be deployed? I still have to get my BMQ SQ, etc (basically everything). I am just curious to know what I may be up to in the 3 years to come!


----------



## Bplante (12 Jun 2008)

I have a same question. Starting BMOQ on august 25th, is there a chance to be deployed to afghanistan ?


----------



## Gramps (12 Jun 2008)

There are far too many variables to be considered for anyone on this board to say that you may or may not be deployed.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Jun 2008)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> If you join either infantry or armour, you will get posted to a unit after your training.  It may be the unit of your choice, or it may be where the Army needs you most. So, here's the formula:
> 
> A.   If you start now, and estimate a year for recruiting and six months for training
> B.   And you hope that the planned cycle of unit rotations overseas doesn't change, and pick a trade based on that
> ...


----------



## geo (12 Jun 2008)

An oldie but goodie Michael.

Unless your leaders believe you can be of value to the mission, there is no point in taking you along.
Train hard - be the best soldier that you can be & see where that gets you.

Let's face it, if it isn't Afghanistan... it can be the Congo, the Sudan.... or some other sunny place where most people wouldn't be caught dead going to.


----------



## CallOfDuty (12 Jun 2008)

you're doing a component transfer, and you still have BMQ to do??


----------



## AlphaQup (13 Jun 2008)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> you're doing a component transfer, and you still have BMQ to do??


That confused me too...

From what a buddy told me, a LOT of people want to go to Afghanistan.

Regarding Michael O'Leary's post, why is Artillery not included when he mentions Infantry and Armour? Was that a typo?


----------



## siege (13 Jun 2008)

Regarding Michael O'Leary's post, why is Artillery not included when he mentions Infantry and Armour? Was that a typo?-AlphaQup

and engineers for that matter?


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> Regarding Michael O'Leary's post, why is Artillery not included when he mentions Infantry and Armour? Was that a typo?-AlphaQup
> 
> and engineers for that matter?



Insert whatever trade you want....same basic idea applies.

Do we really have to spell everything out ?


----------



## SirTwonish (13 Jun 2008)

Ya I did a CT after 8 months in reserves, loved it so much wanna do it full time and I didnt get a recruit school bypass because I was short of finishing my weekend BMQ. It was easier than releasing and going through it the other way!


----------



## Franko (13 Jun 2008)

siege said:
			
		

> Regarding Michael O'Leary's post, why is Artillery not included when he mentions Infantry and Armour? Was that a typo?-AlphaQup
> 
> and engineers for that matter?



Infantry and Armour troops usually make up the bulk of a battle group. There are Arty troops there and Engineers are in very high demand as well.

Regards


----------



## geo (13 Jun 2008)

Ummm... when you get down to it, all trades are needed in KAF to make things work.
So... yeah - even the refrigeration tech has his place in KAF... and that wasn't necessarily in Michael's post either..... use your heads man!


----------



## Fische35 (29 Jul 2008)

Maybe its just that I'm naive, but I've always kinda wanted to be deployed. There's something to be said for being in the front lines...I kinda want to know, and I'm sure I wont get any exact answer, but what are the chances of being deployed if I volunteered to be deployed?


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 Jul 2008)

I'm going to piggy-back this thread to ask a question, hope thats ok.  Bear with me.

Ok, so I know that there are things you can say at the interview to keep from getting deployed overseas.  Things like telling them you have a prejudice that would keep you from doing your duty, and all this other kind of stuff.  So my question is, what is to keep people from just saying that as a way out.  I mean I'm not gonna lie I would be scared shitless to go.  That whole "front lines" stuff is terrifying and I can admit that.  If I was asked to go in the future I would say yes, cause thats just the job, I would just be really scared.  It does not sound fun to me, just something that if asked of you, you have a duty to commit to.  You were picked for a reason and its your responsibility to do your job.

So, how much of an option do people *really* have?  Can you just say "no" and that be that.  Cause that just does not seam right to me.   :-\ 

Cheers! Kyle


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2008)

Fische35 said:
			
		

> Maybe its just that I'm naive, but I've always kinda wanted to be deployed. There's something to be said for being in the front lines...I kinda want to know, and I'm sure I wont get any exact answer, but what are the chances of being deployed if I volunteered to be deployed?



Read the thread. 

If you're Reg and qualified, if you're needed you'll go. If you're Reserve and qualified AND volunteer there is a good chance you'll go.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I'm going to piggy-back this thread to ask a question, hope thats ok.  Bear with me.
> 
> Ok, so I know that there are things you can say at the interview to keep from getting deployed overseas.  Things like telling them you have a prejudice that would keep you from doing your duty, and all this other kind of stuff.  So my question is, what is to keep people from just saying that as a way out.  I mean I'm not gonna lie I would be scared shitless to go.  That whole "front lines" stuff is terrifying and I can admit that.  If I was asked to go in the future I would say yes, cause thats just the job, I would just be really scared.  It does not sound fun to me, just something that if asked of you, you have a duty to commit to.  You were picked for a reason and its your responsibility to do your job.
> 
> ...



There's alreadty threads on this, don't sidetrack this one. You've been here long enough, go do a search.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Jul 2008)

Fische35 said:
			
		

> There's something to be said for being in the front lines



Welcome new member!

Be careful what you wish for.

Happy days,

OWDU


----------



## traviss-g (30 Jul 2008)

I hope I get deployed as soon as possible, at least that is how i feel now. I realize that it is possible  that my feelings might change after I experience things, like BMQ. But for now I can't wait!


----------



## Franko (30 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> I'm going to piggy-back this thread to ask a question, hope thats ok.  Bear with me.
> 
> Ok, so I know that there are things you can say at the interview to keep from getting deployed overseas.  Things like telling them you have a prejudice that would keep you from doing your duty, and all this other kind of stuff.  So my question is, what is to keep people from just saying that as a way out.  I mean I'm not gonna lie I would be scared shitless to go.  That whole "front lines" stuff is terrifying and I can admit that.  If I was asked to go in the future I would say yes, cause thats just the job, I would just be really scared.  It does not sound fun to me, just something that if asked of you, you have a duty to commit to.  You were picked for a reason and its your responsibility to do your job.
> 
> ...



You must be deployable. If your personal views and/ or prejudices prevent you from doing your job....yer gone.

Regards


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

WTF, if you have a prejudice about being deployed, why are you enrolling ???

If you are just scared about going, welcome to the club, it isn't sane to NOT be scared & I would be concerned if the guy next to me wasn't.  You get trained, you learn to deal with the fright & get on with the job till it's done.

Otherwise, why are you enrolling ?


----------



## 2 Cdo (30 Jul 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Welcome new member!
> 
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> ...



I've been saying the same thing to young troops for some time now.



> WTF, if you have a prejudice about being deployed, why are you enrolling
> 
> If you are just scared about going, welcome to the club, it isn't sane to NOT be scared & I would be concerned if the guy next to me wasn't.  You get trained, you learn to deal with the fright & get on with the job till it's done.
> 
> Otherwise, why are you enrolling ?



Another well said! The troop who is "fearless" frightens the shit out of me. Who knows what he/she will do when the 2 way range opens up!


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Jul 2008)

G'Day cobbers, mates and dinkum keepers of the faith,

Flashing back.....

Tips for young Travis - his quote "...I hope I get deployed as soon as possible, at least that is how i feel now. I realize that it is possible  that my feelings might change after I experience things, like BMQ. But for now I can't wait!"  

Travis, BMQ will be the least of your worries.

I am usually rather reserved talking about such experiences with people I do not know, but feel there might be a need for this today on this thread....

Begin :warstory:

At times was I scared?

Yes, but never afraid. Make sense? I think there is a difference between the two words, or to me anyways.

The thing I hated most was the IDF (indirect fire), which at times was very un-nerving, the concusions, the buildings rocking, the dust falling from the ceilings et-frigging-cetera.

I remember one day....... a 3RAR PTE said to me following some enemy action, when a nearby FOB was all but destroyed by the enemy on 11 Oct 06 (well reported in the news no OPSEC).

PTE to me " Sarge, were you scared?"
SGT to PTE "Yes" - I grinned cheaply, like this...  ;D
PTE to SGT " Ya, me too, I was wanking and went limp right away"
We both laughed.

Our FOB (US Forces) returned about 40 rds of HE counter bty fire with M109's. Bloody noisy neighbours.

It was a long night, I lost count at nearly 100 incoming nasties (some from some distance, others too uncomfortably close), went to bed wrapped in body armour and kevlar skid lid, about 0100h, too tired to GAF.

That incident with the 3RAR PTE still brings a smile and a laugh from me, thinking about the insanity of it all, when not so long ago, for me, mayhem, stress, and the unknown was a normal thing.

At times, the concusions were so intense, the over-pressures were opening and closing our doors on our delapitated former Republican Guard barracks, where we lived.

On LAV missions outside the wire, in shooter/operator mode, I was never scared, just alert, and completely switched on, 6th - 9th senses totally engaged, spider senses tingling, yet exhausted upon return, and thirsty.

I hated the waiting before going out, especially the night before an early start. I later was resigned to the fact, that I will deal with whatever fate gives me, as I had a good wicket in my short and happy life at that time. I would continue this way of thinking for my duration in country. Always remaining focused and what I thought was in tune with my peers and myself.

One day coming back from outside the city, we came into a raunchy ghetto on the eastern outskirts of Baghdad. Many areas almost knee deep in garbage, kids playing in it, etc. To this day, the most dirtiest and filthiest place I have ever seen, smelled or tasted, in my 48 yrs of existance. I had my olympus M-720 digicam taped to an antenna base, and after I played it back (I still have this along with countless pics and other video clips), you can here me say ..."Holy f**k, what a slum, I would not want to be caught staggering pissed in this neighbourhood - it would be the end of us." It was bad ju-ju, fair dinkum!  I then said (speaking to my fellow shooter who was covering his arcs on his side of the LAV), " do you realise that if they crump us, they'll have our bodies stripped in seconds( thoughts of the original BHD footage came to mind) , and some fat c**t will be squeezing into my black Calvin Kline boxer shorts." We both laughed. I guess we had to.

Sum up Sarge - being scared is normal, but at days end, you function like you trained for when the SHTF, no issues there for me (until I got home). You cannot have courage unless you are scared in the first place. Everyone had courage there. We referred to it has having balls of steel, ha!

Just make sure you have a shyte before you go outside the wire.

End :warstory:

So Travis, as I said and others have so noted, be careful what you wish for, its not a game, its real, in your face, and many Veterans including myself realise that no matter what, there will always be a small part of us that will never leave that place- ever.

Happy days,

OWDU

EDITed for spelling and further clarification


----------



## AlphaQup (31 Jul 2008)

Awesome post Overwatch. Was that slum Sadr City btw? I'd read it was in terrible shape because of Saddam's neglect and punishment on the area after the Shia uprising years ago.


----------



## Franko (31 Jul 2008)

This topic has been answered in spades.

Locked

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

